
How Many CPU Cores Do You Need? : Are We There Yet? - habs
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/multi-core-cpu,review-31567.html
======
jrandom
I'm saving up for an 8-core mac for a project I'm working on, and I'd prefer
at least 16 (which is not economically feasible at the moment).

